# C&C Stunde Null- Sofort Verloren



## kress (2. Februar 2011)

Hallo Leute.

Hab nach langer Zeit wieder mal C&C Generals ausgepackt, natürlich auch mit Erweiterung Zero Hour. 

Hab es unter Win 7 Prof. 64bit installiert mit Komp. Modus Win Xp SP3 und als Admin ausgeführt.
Spiel geht auch starten, nachdem ich die options.ini erstellt habe.

Es ging auch mal bei mir, aber als ich auf SSD umrüstete musste ich ja alles platt machen.

Jetzt passiert das Interessante: Ich starte ein normales Gefecht, kann auch anfangen zu bauen etc, jedoch explodieren mir nach nicht mal einer Minute alle Gebäude und ich hab das Spiel verloren.

Hab auch schon ein wenig gegooglet, da wird gesagt, dass man irgendwas in der Registry einstellen muss, jedoch nicht was.

Ich besitze sowohl C&C Generals als auch die Erweiterung Original und Legal, es ist nicht gecrackt. 

Hoffe auf eure Hilfe. 
Danke im Vorraus und schönen Abend noch.

MfG Kress


----------



## Infin1ty (2. Februar 2011)

Ich würds einfach nochmal neu installieren, hilft meistens.

Laut Google kannst du wohl nichts anderes machen


----------



## kress (2. Februar 2011)

Hm, hier leider nicht. 

Sonst noch jemand Ideen?


----------



## RedBrain (2. Februar 2011)

Patches/Updates für dein Spiel?
Das lässt sich auch dein Problem beheben.


----------



## longtom (2. Februar 2011)

Ersetz mal deine Option.ini durch diese Werte und versuchs nochmal .

AntiAliasing = 4
BuildingOcclusion = yes
CampaignDifficulty = 2
DynamicLOD = yes
ExtraAnimations = yes
FirewallBehavior = 1
FirewallNeedToRefresh = FALSE
FirewallPortAllocationDelta = 0
GameSpyIPAddress = 5.154.69.245
Gamma = 50
HeatEffects = yes
IPAddress = 192.168.178.23
IdealStaticGameLOD = High
LanguageFilter = false
MaxParticleCount = 5000
MusicVolume = 0
Resolution = 1440 900
Retaliation = yes
SFX3DVolume = 38
SFXVolume = 34
ScrollFactor = 100
SendDelay = no
ShowSoftWaterEdge = yes
ShowTrees = yes
StaticGameLOD = Custom
TextureReduction = 0
UseAlternateMouse = no
UseCloudMap = yes
UseDoubleClickAttackMove = yes
UseLightMap = yes
UseShadowDecals = yes
UseShadowVolumes = yes
VoiceVolume = 40


----------



## kress (2. Februar 2011)

Patches und alles ist aktuell, die Config hab ich ja aus dem Internet übernommen und an meine Auflösung angepasst.


----------



## longtom (2. Februar 2011)

Hm bei mir hats einwandfrei gefunzt nach dem ich diese Option.ini genommen habe ,benutze ja auch Win7 (64Bit) .
Hast du das Spiel auch als Admin Installiert ?


----------



## kress (3. Februar 2011)

Ist alles immer mit der selben "config" ausgeführt: Win xp SP3 und als Admin.


----------



## Kusanar (3. Februar 2011)

also das phenomen mit explodierenden gebäuden und sofort-verlust hatte ich bis jetzt nur einmal... bei einem kumpel, der das game mit einem key aus dem internet installiert hatte, weil er vom original nur noch die cd's aufbehalten hat  der rest ist in die tonne gewandert...

ich schliess mich hier infin1ty an und schlag mal vor, das spiel zu deinstallieren und (wenns dir von deinen fähigkeiten am rechner möglich ist) auch die registry einträge manuell zu löschen. der key wird in verschlüsselter form nämlich auch nochmal in der registry abgelegt, weiss aber nicht mehr genau wo, und bei deinstallation leider NICHT entfernt.

dann neuinstall und dann sollte alles klappen


----------



## kress (3. Februar 2011)

Also in der Registry hab ich das von c&c Stunde Null gefunden. 
Werds mal löschen und nochmal neu probieren.

Komisch ist auch, das bei beiden Installationen (normales und Zero Hour) die Installation beim ersten Mal hängen bleibt, bei Vorbereiten der Installation. Wenn ich den Prozess kille und die Installation neu starte geht es dann.


----------



## Zockkind (7. Februar 2011)

Das ist ein EA Schutz gegen Hacker du hast einen gehackten Key installiert eine andere Erklärung gibt es nicht.

mfg


----------



## kress (7. Februar 2011)

Freund von mir hat mir seine First Decade CD gegeben und ich hab meine Keys verwendet, da geht es jetzt, jedoch brauche ich jetzt immer seine Cd.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (7. Februar 2011)

Crack oder MP mit geklautem Key, dann passiert das


----------



## kress (7. Februar 2011)

Ist aber weder noch der Fall, beides Original und mit Key.


----------



## moe (7. Februar 2011)

dann würde ich an deiner stelle mal den support anschreiben.


----------



## kress (7. Februar 2011)

Läuft ja jetzt so wie ich es gemacht habe, werds auch so lassen.^^


----------



## socke321 (27. Januar 2014)

Hier ist die Lösung:
Generäle Stunde Null unter Windows 7 64bit


----------



## Gast201808272 (27. September 2014)

Vielen Dank, endlich ein Tip, der funktioniert


----------

